# Kioritz Soil Injector



## diltree (May 14, 2006)

Has any one used the portable soil injector by Kioritz. how does it work......is it an effective tool for application.....is it worth the $350.00


www.dillontree.com


----------



## Jack Green (May 14, 2006)

diltree said:


> Has any one used the portable soil injector by Kioritz. how does it work......is it an effective tool for application.....is it worth the $350.00
> 
> 
> www.dillontree.com


Greeting's diltree Its not a piece of kit im familiar with what is it actually used for , " application" of what , fertiliser , soil decompaction . Check my thread on soil decompaction and mycorrhizal inoculation . regard's


----------



## Urban Forester (May 15, 2006)

I've used them for about 8 years now, mostly for injecting Merit for mag scale, very convient for doing small jobs. I recommend adding liquid fert. to the imidicloprid, helps in translocation.


----------



## Kneejerk Bombas (May 16, 2006)

We use it for Merit on small jobs. The dose is too small for most other things. If you do more Merit applications, I think applying it with more water is better, which is why most guys use a spray rig, with a soil injector, to apply it.
It's a good little tool, but I know what you are asking, the price seems high for a plastic tank and a little pump. It is tough, well built, and lasts a long time.


----------

